# Guilty Pleasures



## konewko (Apr 26, 2011)

In no particular order, here they are:

Pawn Stars

The Voice 

Reese's cups (the little ones have the *perfect* chocolate to peanut butter ratio)

Judge Mathis

Coors Light

American Pickers

Sharpie pens


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Love Pawn Stars! Admittedly Shelby from Ax Men cracks me up too. 

House Hunters

Rum (captain morgan spiced) and coke or vodka and pepsi with a twist of lemon

Ben and Jerry's New York Super Fudge Crunch

Girl Scout cookies - chocolate mint


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Two Hundred and Thirty Five years after we rejected King George, I am up early to watch the royal wedding. Other than that, no guilt.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL! I didn't even do that Don. Didn't even set my DVR. I have been so tired of hearing about it that I think I lost interest about a month ago. I figured I would see it online today and sure enough - splattered everywhere. Even saw the happy couple exchange vows.  It was nice.


----------



## Blunder (May 16, 2011)

Deadliest Catch

If I were 30 years younger I'd be the Green Horn.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Blunder said:


> Deadliest Catch
> 
> If I were 30 years younger I'd be the Green Horn.



Love Deadliest Catch - and Ax Men 

Really bummed when Captain Phil Died. I just loved his attitude. He was one of my favorites.


----------



## JusSumguy (May 15, 2011)

NCIS
Bones
America's Got Talent
Poker
Marijuana 


-


----------

